# Chimaerokkoteletts und Schokoladenkuchen



## Kroloch (13. Februar 2008)

Mal eine Frage an alle Meisterköche: ich habe alle Kochrezepte, die auch aufgrund meiner Rassen-, Klassen- und Fraktionszugehörigkeit lernen kann - bis auf Dirges abgefahrene Chimaerokkoteletts und den köstlichen Schokoladenkuchen.

Erstens würde ich gerne wissen, ob irgendjemand das Schokoladenkuchenrezept von der Daily-Kochquest noch NACH dem Winterhauchfest bekommen hat? Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl daß dieses Rezept nur saisonbedingt gedropt ist. Ich mache die Kochquest seit ihrer Einführung (fast) täglich und habe auch innerhalb der ersten 10 Tage alle sonstigen Rezepte (4 grüne und die Sturmkoteletts) bekommen, nur auf das Schokokuchenrezept hoffe ich seitdem vergebens - trotz regelmäßigen Wechsels der Belohnung zwischen Fisch und Fleisch!

Zweitens würde ich gerne wissen wie ich an das Rezept für Dirges abgefahrene Chimaerokkoteletts komme? Ich weiß daß ich es von einem Typen in einer Hütte nordwestlich des Dampfdruckpiers in Tanaris bekomme, und daß es irgendwas mit Ahn'Qiraj zu tun hat. Aber ob ich jetzt dafür bei irgendeiner Fraktion Ruf farmen oder einen bestimmten AQ-Boss töten oder eine bestimmte Quest absolvieren muß, konnte ich bisher leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen.

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand meine Fragen beantworten kann!


----------



## Pomela (13. Februar 2008)

Die Questreihe startet mit http://wow.buffed.de/?q=8584 Fragt mich nie nach meinen Angelegenheiten Stufe 60 Quest in Tanaris
aber.. um diese Quest überhaupt zu bekommen, brauchst du den Ruf neutral für Brut Nozdomus, den kannste pushen, wenn du in Silithus die Elite Insekten tötest und immer 200 Fragmente für 200 Ruf abgibst oder AQ40 gehst. Und irgendwie scheint der Lashlayer noch eine Rolle zu spielen, dazu müsstest nach BWL...

Googel mal nach http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navcl...q=brut+nozdormu oder http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&rls=...letts&meta=


----------



## Kroloch (13. Februar 2008)

Dank Deiner Hilfe konnte ich es jetzt nachverfolgen, vielen Dank!

Also erst die Quests "Was uns morgen erwartet" und "Nur einer kann sich erheben" für den NPC "Baristolth der Sandstürme" in Silithus machen (für letztere den Boss "Brutwächter Dreschbringer" im Pechschwingenhort töten), danach beim gleichen NPC mit den Quests "Der Pfad des Gerechten" und "Die Hand der Gerechtigkeit" (durch das sammeln von je 200 Silithidenknochenpanzerfragmenten) oder durch Besuche in Ahn'Qiraj den Ruf bei der Brut Nozdormus steigern . Ab der Rufstufe Neutral (und einem Kochskill von 300) dann bei Narain Pfauentraum in Tanaris die Quest "Fragt mich nie nach meinen Angelegenheiten" annehmen, und im Rahmen der Folgequests bekommt man dann das begehrte Rezept. Ist das jetzt alles richtig, oder hat sich da noch irgendwo ein Fehler eingeschlichen?


----------



## MadMat (18. März 2008)

Hallo,

ja dsd Kotelett wurde ja gut beschrieben, das fehlt mir auch noch und werds wohl nicht bekommen. Aber das Schokoladenkuchenrezept gibts über die Tagesquests, nur eben seltener als andere, wie mir scheint.

Grüße


----------



## Shorim (18. März 2008)

Vor genau 2 Tagen hab ich das Dirges abgefahrene Chimaerokkoteletts bei uns im AH gesehen, für schlappe 25.000 Gold. Ist zwar lila, aber wer gibt soviel Gold für ein Kochrezept aus^^


----------



## domes (14. April 2008)

Die Questreihe mit Dirges Rezept gehört(e) zur Öffnungsquest von AQ40, wenn ich mich recht entsinne - es war sowas wie eine Nebenbelöhnung zwischendurch. 
Damals war es das beste Ausdauerbuff-Food, was es gab. Du würdest es heute sowieso nicht mehr kochen - es wäre nur ein grauer Eintrag in deinem Kochbuch - so wie bei mir. Kein Grund sich darüber den Kopf zu zerbrechen. ^^


----------



## [DM]Zottel (22. April 2008)

Jo, ich erinner mich noch wie wir mit unserem MT auf der Insel die Viecher erlegt haben damit der Junge an sein Ausdauer Food kommt...aber wie gesagt - ist im Moment das einzige Epic Kochrezept und von dem her zahlen einige Sammler schon ne Stange Gold dafür.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2008)

erst gestern hat bei uns in der gilde jemand seinen schokokuchen gekriegt, ich habe meinen schon seit januar^^

also einfach weiter fleißig kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dramaking (26. Mai 2008)

Hab's vor zwei Tagen als Belohnung für die tägliche Kochquest bekommen. War überhaupt erst das zweite Mal, dass ich die gemacht habe.


----------



## Shorim (10. Juni 2008)

Für was bekommt man den den Schokoladenkuchen. Wenn man die Fischkiste oder die Fleischkiste nimmt?


----------



## Meredith (10. Juni 2008)

Kann in beiden sein. Man muss nicht wechseln, aber zu sowas gibt es Theorien ähnlich allen gängigen Verschwörungstheorien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir war es direkt das erste mal Kochquest, dafür hat ein grünes fast 2 Monate gebraucht. Und Angeln nur graues Zeug, bis auf ein Kroko.


----------



## Grobius (10. Juni 2008)

Habe auch das Schokoladenkuchenrezept vor 2 Wochen erhalten. Tolle Geschenkidee für Geburtstage usw.


----------



## noizycat (22. August 2008)

Der blöde Kuchen ist wirklich selten, ich hab ihn immer noch nicht, dabei Koche ich regelmäßig .... achja, die guten alten Zufallsdrops. ^^


----------



## Kerandos (26. August 2008)

Ich habe das Rezept für den Schokokuchen letztes Wochenende aus der Fleischkiste beim täglichen Kochquest (das 2. Mal auf dem Char dass ich ihn überhaupt gemacht  habe) bekommen. 

LG Kerandos


----------

